# Key Fobs won't program....?????



## Profireman (Nov 22, 2013)

Key Fobs not working......

I locked car, put key in ignition 6 times until hazards flash,(which they do) then turn key to ACC like instructed.

But when I press any key on either fob....hazards don't flash as they should when activating a FOB. 

Is there maybe a fuse blown or a wireless receiver for the fobs has an issue ? 

Any ideas ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are they they original FOB's? Perhaps the battery inside the FOB's are dead? Are they brand new aftermarket FOB's? Perhaps they are the wrong ones for your Maxima?


----------



## Profireman (Nov 22, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Are they they original FOB's? Perhaps the battery inside the FOB's are dead? Are they brand new aftermarket FOB's? Perhaps they are the wrong ones for your Maxima?



Nope. right FCC numbers.... have 2 remotes...all new batteries.... 

its looking like it might be the remote entry control module that receives the signals from the FOB's. 

But that's only an educated guess at this point.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Profireman said:


> Nope. right FCC numbers.... have 2 remotes...all new batteries....
> 
> its looking like it might be the remote entry control module that receives the signals from the FOB's.
> 
> But that's only an educated guess at this point.


when you do the procedure you have push all the keys in secession from lock to, unlock, trunk lock. then the lights will flash. If you are only pushing one button it will not program.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Outkast said:


> when you do the procedure you have push all the keys in secession from lock to, unlock, trunk lock. then the lights will flash. If you are only pushing one button it will not program.


Perhaps on newer models, but not on an A33 Maxima. For those, you press any button on the remote once during the procedure and if the code was received, the hazard lights will flash twice.


----------

